# has anyone heard of Grow-Pro substrate?



## Dreoilin (Jan 3, 2017)

I will definitely be watching this thread. I have only started into planting my tanks. Using eco complete. So this will be interesting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Hootie,

Welcome to TPT!

Aquariumplants.com Grow-Pro (previously Aqua-Durt) is a calcined clay substrate. There are several products out there made from calcined clay that are less expensive such as kitty litter (the cheap stuff / no perfume / no clumping), Oil-Dri, and one that I have found to hold up well Safe-T-Sorb #7941 (STS #7941) available at Tractor Supply (40# for $5.00 currently on sale). Calcined clay has a high cation exchange capacity (CEC) that allows the substrate to absorb nutrients from the water column and make them available to plants in the root zone. The Aquariumplants.com substrate is available in several color choices while STS is only available in a 'natural' color. The Pro-Gro is likely 'cleaner' than STS that requires several rinses prior to use.

TPT has an excellent search engine, try terms like CEC, calcined clay, and Safe-t-sorb or STS to find out more.

10 gallon low tech with STS #7941, low light ([email protected]), no CO2 (but ferts and Excel), HOB filter


----------



## Hootie (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the sugestion! Safe-T_Sorb sounds exactly the same as Grow-pro and some of the florite products for a fraction of the cost, just without the fertilizer pellets which they sell for $10 by itself. I might even go with ozmocote ive heard it works well.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I know this is a old thread but is safe for Corys?


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Safe-T-Sorb is corydoras safe. I have it in my 75g and have a baker's dozen in there with nice long barbells.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you....


----------

